# Eye Drop Cure for Chytrid



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

What ever happen to the work being done on using eye drops( chloramphenicol solution)
as a cure for chytrid? 

http://www.aseanbiodiversity.info/Abstract/51008559.pdf


----------



## DocChris (Jul 8, 2008)

The research study from New Zealand can be found here: http://www.nzfrogs.org/site/nzfrog/file ... otocol.pdf
It should be noted that all the species upon which the tests occurred are local indigenous species of New Zealand, and I could find no indication of any tests performed on Dendrobatidae...hmmmm.... research project for my BS in Biology?

Chris


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

It seems that the main focus is now on probiotic bacteria because we're trying to stop it in the wild more than in captivity.


----------



## DocChris (Jul 8, 2008)

Although curing/preventing/eradicating Chytrid in captivity will help immensely with preventing it in the wild, as it seems to be flushed down our sewage systems through improper handling of the highly biohazardous waste that is infecting indigenous wild species


----------

